# Sorry, One more question



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Do you take the whole day off work?.  If you are basted  in the morning would you take the rest of the day off?.

Thanks everyone


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did take the whole day off, it's sometimes stressful & I felt it helped just to relax a bit afterwards. If you get cramps it's also nice to have your home comforts & hot water bottle close at hand.

Good luck


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

I took day off and day after on this one and day off only on one before - both had BFP result.

I think it helps no end and you feel you've done all you can to relax at hopefully the time of conception. 

Good luck with your TX and 2WW!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Maybe,

Yes I would definitely take the day off - go home & put your feet up  .  I did with both my IUI's.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

My doc keeps me at the hospital with my feet raised for two hours after before sending me home to stay in same position for the rest of the day - probably a bit OTT but I'm not complaining 

Liz xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I was basted at 4 O'clock so rested all night and it was as I broke up for the Eatser hols so had a fortnight off, a bit drastic! But it was a BFP witht wins, first cycle.

Sam xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

On my three previous cycles (unmedicated) I went back to work about an hour after basting but I am planning on taking a full day off next time.
x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I will definately have all day.  As I am NHS i have to go thru unbelievable hassle.  We have to got to one hospital which is about 45 mins away for the sperm wash, wait for up to an 1.5 hrs, then drive another 30 mins to a different hospital for basting!!!.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

maybe you're not in portsmouth by any chance are you?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds very familiar doesn't it Gill!!!


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls.. 

was thinking about IUI as i cant afford IVF,,,


i got 1 tube that is ok, and have had 1 month of clomid, 100mg from days 2-6, got scanned on days 11 and 18 which showed i didnt respond to the clomid,, so the gyno refused to give us anymore clomid, 


was wondering how iui works as it seems i have problems with ovulating,, 

any advice would be grateful

pam

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Pam you would need to find out what schedule your local clinic uses (I assume you are talking private IUI). You can be given clomid to ovulate on IUI but you would more than likely be given FSH injections to start follicle growth & then a HCG jab to mature & release your eggs (you would normally be scanned to see ho the follicles are doing & the drug dosage adjusted up or down according to your response)

I'm sure it is possible to do IUI with one tube but you really need to have professional advice from a Cons as they may feel it's not a good % chance of it working.

Good luck


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Nope not Portsmouth, sussex.  Interesting to know this madness is going on elsewhere.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not too far then, yes the labs are at one hospital & then the tx itself is done at another so it's up to us to take the sample, collect it & get it to the fertility clinic!  I think it's appalling when they expect you to do it when tx is on the NHS, as mine was private I sort of assumed it was only for private patients!


----------

